

Announcing the launch of the Open Education Alliance - michaelrbock
http://blog.udacity.com/2013/09/announcing-launch-of-open-education.html

======
barry-cotter
This is legitimately a big deal. They have big industry partners like Google,
Cloudera and at&t and a very highly respected university in Georgia Tech. If
any of them show real signs of taking Udacity qualifications seriously MOOCs
will be well on their way to going mainstream.

The next step will be cram camps with lots of students in one place to provide
a collegiate atmosphere, for some, particularly if some of the courses go
always open enrolment. An immersive environment like Hacker School or
AppReactor can teach a lot if people are committed and surrounded by people
who are.

------
diminish
I am curious which one of the large players hasn't joined, Coursera? Is there
a counter-alliance to this?

